# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Вегетарианские продукты

## Джива

предлагаю выкладывать тут информацию о вегитарианских продуктах и "опасных подделках"

вегитарианские продукты повышенной надежности:
овощи, фрукты(кроме арбузов, в которые для созревания вкалывают мочу), орехи, мёд, натуральные молочные продукты, зелень, дешевое растительное масло(нет смысла подделывать)
крупы и зернобобовые - гречка, рис... некоторые "взорванные" злаки без вредных добавок- попкорн, воздушная пшеница и т.д.

псевдовегитарианские продукты:
молочные продукты из магазина(особенно повышеной жирности, например масло или сметана 20-30%)
шоколад - даже вегитарианский по составу шоколад, содержит 2-4% тропических тараканов, живущих в какаобобах и неотделимых при механической обработке
перемолотая мука - содержит божьи коровки, неотделимые при мех. обработке
сахар рафинад(белый) - при изготовлении многократно фильтруется через костный уголь - пережженые кости животных
пепси-кола, кока-кола(в России)- содержат пепсин животного происхождения, добывается из кишечника свиней
витамины - часто растворены в рыбьем жире или добыты из животных источников т.п.
"дополнительный кальций" в детских продуктах - обычно костная мука...

мармелад, пастила, зефир, желе и кисели, конфеты, оболочки лекарств(часто содержат желатин)

----------


## Susila dasi

Только с арбузами непонятно. Огромное поле, море арбузов. Сколько же мочи надо и труда, чтобы в каждый вколоть?

----------


## Джива

а вы колорадских жуков не собирали никогда?
вот уж апофеоз безполезности труда, а тут - один укол и арбуз - супер ягода!

----------


## Susila dasi

Собирала. Только меня надолго не хватило. Просто всё опрыкали каким-то народным средством, бабушка с мамой делали.

----------


## Michael

> предлагаю выкладывать тут информацию о вегитарианских продуктах и "опасных подделках"
> 
> вегитарианские продукты повышенной надежности:
> овощи, фрукты(кроме арбузов, в которые для созревания вкалывают мочу), орехи, мёд, натуральные молочные продукты, зелень, дешевое растительное масло(нет смысла подделывать)
> крупы и зернобобовые - гречка, рис... некоторые "взорванные" злаки без вредных добавок- попкорн, воздушная пшеница и т.д.
> 
> псевдовегитарианские продукты:
> молочные продукты из магазина(особенно повышеной жирности, например масло или сметана 20-30%)
> шоколад - даже вегитарианский по составу шоколад, содержит 2-4% тропических тараканов, живущих в какаобобах и неотделимых при механической обработке
> ...


Ну просто жуть. Как страшно жить на свете...
В арбузы вкалывают мочу... неужто человеческую?
Тропические тараканы, живущие в шоколаде - это круто! То же самое относится и к божьим коровкам в хлебе.
Про белый сахар уже миллион раз говорилось - для отбеливания *применялся* костный уголь примерно до 1975 года. После 1975 года технология изменилась. Наверное, еще где-то можно на складах найти сахар 35-летней давности. Но за таким сахаром в основном охотятся музеи древностей...
Про всякие колы можно говорить много и критиковать много, благо есть за что. За что не стоит критиковать - за наличие пепсина в составе напитка. Его нет ни в российской коле, ни в американской коле, ни в итальянской.
"Дополнительный кальций" легче всего (и дешевле и чище) добывать из неорганических материалов, благо кальций очень распространенный металл. Обычная известь - это кальций пости в чистом виде. 
Желатиновые оболочки лекарств - применяются только в тех случаях, когда порцию препарата надо доставить точно в кишечник. Желатин не растворяется в желудке, но растворяется и рассывается в двенадцатиперстной кишке. Так что, если доктор прописал пить таблетки с желатиновой оболочкой - это не из-за того, что он такой изверг, а из-за того, чтобы пациент быстрее выздоровел.

Прабху, не пугайте больше такими страстями. А то ночью спать будет страшновато...

Кстати, правильно писать "вегетарианские", через "е".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Чистый сыр - Ольтермани, произв. Валио... 250 и 500 г
Кто знает еще, напишите, пожалуйста, - кроме адыгейского.
Из твердых, знаю точно, что какой-то еще есть.

----------


## lokaram das

А сколько мы съедаем живых существ, невидимых нам просто жуть.

----------


## Туласи

дорогие вайшнавы!  исправьте грамматическую ошибку в названии темы... слово "вегЕтарианские" пишется через Е....
ну как же так, такой сайт уважаемый, и вдруг такая ошибка....никак не согласуется с образом сайта это. вайшнав- это же самый образованный человек. ведь сюда заходят и гости, какое впечатление они получат???
пожалуйста, кто к этому имеет отношение- администраторы, модераторы- исправьте... 
и ко всем, кто тему здесь  открывает- может, хотя бы в словарь заглядывать будем прежде чем тему-то прописывать?...

----------


## Alex

А по-момему овощи и фрукты как раз-таки не естественны. Это нормально, когда хурма без косточек? когда огурцы приогромнейшие, а яблоки такие твёрдые, что не разлетаются, даже если их об стену швырнуть. 





> В арбузы вкалывают мочу... неужто человеческую?


хотя бы уж коровью))

----------


## Богдан Инюшев

“Кока-Кола” и прочие напитки, содержащие красный краситель Е120 (кармин, кошениль), выработанный из насекомых.

http://vperedi.ru/archives/50 о пищевых добавках.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> кальций очень распространенный металл.


С вашим постом согласна,но вроде ,кальций не металл.У металлов  кристалич решётка(кроме ртути),а у кальция другая структура.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> а яблоки такие твёрдые, что не разлетаются, даже если их об стену швырнуть.


 Разлетаются.Мы ежедневно кидаем.

----------


## Michael

> С вашим постом согласна,но вроде ,кальций не металл.У металлов  кристалич решётка(кроме ртути),а у кальция другая структура.


Ка́льций — элемент главной подгруппы второй группы, четвёртого периода периодической системы химических элементов Д. И. Менделеева, с атомным номером 20. Обозначается символом Ca (лат. Calcium). Простое вещество кальций (CAS-номер: 7440-70-2) — мягкий, химически активный щёлочноземельный металл серебристо-белого цвета.
Взято из Википедии

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо

----------


## Michael

> Разлетаются.Мы ежедневно кидаем.


:-)

----------


## Абакар

> .....http://vperedi.ru/archives/50 о пищевых добавках.


* СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------


## Джива

> Ну просто жуть. Как страшно жить на свете...
> Прабху, не пугайте больше такими страстями. А то ночью спать будет страшновато...


сегодня в гости друг заходил - доктор хирург, спрашивает меня:
а это правда, то что я пациентам всегда про разбитые градусники говорю, что там "безопасная ртуть" ?

...

----------


## Alex

> Разлетаются.Мы ежедневно кидаем.


действительно забавно вышло))  ну, я, скажем, преувеличил)

----------


## Александра

я покупаю сыр с фромазой.Это искусственный фермент. Сыр Дипломат, Сыроешка, Гауда, например.Есть еще другие,отличаются только жирностью. Можной еще найти брынзу без сычуга,только упаковку читать надо.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Кот у нас есть,он не есть Альтермани и Гауду не ест...почему интересно?А вот швейцарский сыр -за милую душу

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Про белый сахар уже миллион раз говорилось - для отбеливания *применялся* костный уголь примерно до 1975 года. После 1975 года технология изменилась. Наверное, еще где-то можно на складах найти сахар 35-летней давности. Но за таким сахаром в основном охотятся музеи древностей...


Откуда информация такая?

----------


## Джива

вариантов только два - костный уголь, и растительный активированный уголь

продавцы костного угля по прежнему пишут в рекламе, что поставят его в любых количествах для нужд сахарорафинадной промышленности...

Википедия упоминает, что при использовании для рафинирования растительного угля, получается так называемый "постный сахар рафинад", который не обладает главным недостатком обычного рафинада... :mig:

кстати говоря, то что коричневый сахар иногда "отмывается от краски" не признак подделки, при кристаллизации цветные примеси оседают на поверхности кристалла

----------


## Michael

> Откуда информация такая?


От хорошего приятеля, технолога завода "При Галиль"
Небольшое пояснение: в Израиле религия не отделена от государства. Поэтому все мы волей-неволей вынуждены питаться кошерными продуктами, то есть продуктами, одобренными раввинатом. В иудаизме существует жесткий запрет на смешение маясной и молочной пищи. В соответствии с этим, существуют три вида кошерных продуктов - "кошер басари" (кошерные мясные продукты), "кошер халави" (кошерные молочные продукты) и "кошер парве" (продукты, которые можно употреблять с мясом и с молоком, то есть нейтральные). Сахар относится к категории "кошер парве", то есть при его производстве никоим образом никакие части мертвых животных не были задействованы.

----------


## Michael

> вариантов только два - костный уголь, и растительный активированный уголь
> 
> продавцы костного угля по прежнему пишут в рекламе, что поставят его в любых количествах для нужд сахарорафинадной промышленности...


Не совсем так. Вот ссылка: http://www.thereluctanteater.com/200...s-white-sugar/
Небольшой перевод: 



> Как получается белый сахар? 
> 
> - Так же, как и коричневый, но потом для отбеливания сахара используется диоксид серы.  
> - Затем, при помощи фосфорной кислоты и гидроксида кальция (или двуокиси углерода) поглощаются примеси 
> - Фильтруются через слой углерода 
> - Кристаллизуется в вакууме, несколько раз 
> - Оставляется для просушки


Извините за корявый перевод, переводил на ходу. Но, как видно, никакой костной муки.

----------


## Джива

> Фильтруются через слой углерода


вот тут "собака"

активированный уголь бывает двух типов, костный и древесный
мука не причем, она в йогурты идет "для роста крепких костей вашего ребенка"

----------


## Богдан Инюшев

Информация  в тему сахара. Незнаю чему верить.

----------


## Богдан Инюшев

Википедия о производстве активированного угля.
 Хороший активированный уголь получается из ореховой скорлупы (кокосовой, из косточек некоторых плодовых культур.) Прежде активированный уголь делали из костей крупного рогатого скота (костный уголь).

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

В арбузы, насколько мне известно, вкалывают селитру калиевую. Это быстро (если сравнить с другими сельхоз-операциями) а растут они после этого со страшной скоростью. В общем нужно разбираться в арбузах. я к сожалению - не отличу нитратный от не нитратного, по крайней мере на вид.

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

> Ну просто жуть. Как страшно жить на свете...
> Про всякие колы можно говорить много и критиковать много, благо есть за что. За что не стоит критиковать - за наличие пепсина в составе напитка. Его нет ни в российской коле, ни в американской коле, ни в итальянской.
> "Дополнительный кальций" легче всего (и дешевле и чище) добывать из неорганических материалов, благо кальций очень распространенный металл. Обычная известь - это кальций пости в чистом виде.


 В коле нет ни пепсина ни кошенили (в продукты давным-давно добавляют синтетические красители). Краситель в коле это - кармазин (не путать с кармином). Единственный невайшнавский ингредиент в коле - кофеин.
Кальций из неорганических ингредиентов - не факт, что дешевле. Я сомневаюсь, что туда дают мел. С точки зрения материалиста - костная мука - это и кальций, и фосфор  :sed:  . В общем, я тоже очень осторожно отношусь ко всяким обогащённым продуктам.

----------


## Michael

Прабху, я все равно колу не пью. И пить не собираюсь.
И не уговаривайте - все равно не буду - она мне не нравится :-)

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

Тут вопрос в другом - если Вы это знаете - сообщение не для Вас. Суть в том, что жучков в Коле - нет. Там есть кофеин (ранее - кокаин). То есть кола - вегетарианская, но невайшнавская. Я за то, чтобы человек хорошо понимал, что он ест, и уже исходя из этого решал - надо ему это или не надо.

----------


## Alekcei

Посмотрел серию научно-популярных документальных фильмов ББС Jimmys Food Factory о том, как и из чего производят продукты питания и узнал, что желе делают из желатина, который делают из кожи свиней. 

Смотреть тут (даже если вы не понимаете по английски, можете посмотреть как он заливает кожу соляной кислотой и из этого делает маршмэллоу):
BBC.Jimmys.Food.Factory.Season.2.8of8 — как делают желатин (желе, мармелад, маршмэллоу)
http://video.yandex.ru/users/videolections/view/12/


На следующей круговой диаграмме, можно видеть, из чего чаще всего производят желатин:

27% - кости
44% - кожа свиньи
28% - кожа коровы
1% - другое




Желатин применяется при изготовлении следующих продуктов питания:

*Муссы*










http://www.gotovim.ru/recepts/desserts/mussy/

Для того чтобы пенообразная структура мусса сохранялась дольше, во взбитые компоненты добавляют желирующее вещество - *желатин* или/и яичные белки.





*Желе*













http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Желе


Желе́ (от фр. gelée — студень, гель, желе) — пищевой коллоидный раствор (обычно на основе фруктов), в который *добавляют желатин*, причём при остывании вся масса получает студенистый вид.





*Мармелад
*









http://www.gotovim.ru/recepts/desserts/marmelad/

Точно такое же блюдо можно получить из яблок и абрикосов, поскольку в этих фруктах содержится вяжущее вещество пектин – полисахарид, очищающий организм от шлаков. Натуральный мармелад очень полезен, однако *современные мармелады делают не только на основе пектина, но и желатина* и агар-агара. 





*Зефир*









http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Зефир_(кулинария)

Зефир — род сахаристых кондитерских изделий; получается сбиванием фруктово-ягодного пюре с сахаром и яичным белком, с последующим добавлением в эту смесь какого-либо из формообразующих (студнеобразующих) наполнителей: пектина, агарового сиропа, *желатиновой (мармеладной) массы*.






*Маршмэллоу
*











http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Маршмэллоу
Иногда называются минизефиром. Несмотря на внешнее сходство с зефиром, маршмэллоу — это другое блюдо, потому как, например, не содержит яиц.

Само название «marsh mallow» переводится как «мальва болотная», то есть алтей. Из корня алтея получали клейкую желеобразную белую массу. Со временем алтей заменили *желатином* и крахмалом.





*Gummi Candy*











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gummi_bear


The gummi bear is one of many gummies, popular *gelatin-based* candies that come in a variety of shapes and colors.









Пришел к выводу, что необходимо исключить из рациона продукты на основе желатина, такие как муссы, мармелад, маршмэллоу, зефир, Gummi Candy, желе

----------


## Susila dasi

Желатин можно заменить агар-агаром. А зефир, помимо желатина, делают из яиц.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Мармелад могут делать из пектина. Нужно смотреть состав.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

*вегетарианские сыры с ненатуральным, МИКРОБИОЛОГИЧЕСКИМ  сычугом..Импортные сыры чаще изготавливают без сычуга, с помощью микробиотики, например микробиологический заменитель сычужного фермента Milase, который производится посредством ферментации Rhizomucor miehei (не генетически модифицированные грибы)Сычужный сыр означает, что способ его приготовления такой же, как и с натуральным сычугом, но в процессе приготовления был использован ненатуральный заменитель.главное читать состав
на многих сырах сычужный фермент Chy-max позиционируется как микробиологический.

1. Виола плавленный
2. адыгейский( читайте состав некоторый с добавлением сычуга)
3. российский производство г. УГЛИЧ
4. Сыр Строльх 55% с фисташками 
5. Тильзитер( сливочный) мой любимый
6. Козий сыр Эксцелент с перцем
7. Магре - полутвердый сыр.
8. Сваля (бывает и нарезка)
9. Холлендер - твердый сыр. Этот сыр с пониженным содержанием жира имеет эластичную, тающую во рту сырную массу, мягкий, натуральный, сладковатый, выразительный вкус и сливочно-молочный...
10. Мисливский сыр(украина)
11. Радамер( бывает и нарезка)
12. много сыров - самый вкусный сыр это панир приготовленный вашими ручками)))*

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

*Домашний майонез без яиц

Состав:
    молоко – 0,5 ст.
    растительное масло – 1 ст.
    горчица – 1 ч.л.
    сахар – 0,5 ч.л.
    сок лимона  – 1 ст.л.
    соль – 0,5 ч.л.

Для вегетарианцев в этом рецепте будет важным то, что в майонезе нет яиц. А всем остальным рецепт этот тоже очень пригодится, так как добавлять сырые яйца в пищу опасно – можно заболеть сальмонеллезом. А если заменить обыкновенное молоко на соевое, то этот майонез можно и тем, кто постится. Кроме того, для нас всех очень важно, что он готовится в домашних условиях, а значит - натуральный, без всяких химических добавок, загустителей и красителей.

Приготовление:
В блендер налить молоко, сверху растительное масло и взбить в течение 5-10 секунд. Составные части прямо на глазах превратятся в густую эмульсию. Затем в неё добавляем горчицу, лимонный сок, соль и сахар и еще взбиваем несколько секунд.  - Добавляем, перемешиваем и – замечательный домашний майонез без яиц на молоке – готов!!

для тех кто не ест горчицу
я так делаю майонез для наших домашних Божеств( у нас 2 Гопала и Гаура Нитай)мой рецепт 
смешиваете в блендере сметану - черную соль или обычную - асафетиду - куркуму - черный перец - немного масла- капли лимонного сока - и на выбор укром или киндзу. Майонез без горчицы готов.*

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> 8. Сваля (бывает и нарезка)


откуда такая инфа??
Сваля(''Svalia'')-это марка сыра производимого в Литве,поскольку я там жила достаточно долгое время,то изучила все литовские сыры вдоль и поперек.единственный вегетарианский сыр''Dziugas'' -все другие сычужные

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> откуда такая инфа??
> Сваля(''Svalia'')-это марка сыра производимого в Литве,поскольку я там жила достаточно долгое время,то изучила все литовские сыры вдоль и поперек.единственный вегетарианский сыр''Dziugas'' -все другие сычужные


Твердые сыры в основном все сычужные, только сычуг бывает животный и  неживотного происхождения.  Вот сыр Сваля с неживотным  сычугом:

http://www.goodsmatrix.ru/goods/4770337046069.html

ЖИРНЫЙ ПОЛУТВЕРДЫЙ СЫЧУЖНЫЙ СЫР «СВАЛЯ», 350Г

молоко коровье, закваски бактериальные молочнокислые, ферментные молокосвертывающие препараты не животного происхождения, соль поваренная пищевая, отвердитель Е509, консервант Е251, пищевой краситель Е160b


Когда то я прочитал статью, что производство натурального сычуга гораздо дороже, чем искусственного, и поэтому производители сыров постепенно переходят на искусственные микробиологические ферменты. Вот такие сыры:

http://gnozis.info/?q=book/export/html/3982

Но домашний панир однозначно лучше.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> откуда такая инфа??
> Сваля(''Svalia'')-это марка сыра производимого в Литве,поскольку я там жила достаточно долгое время,то изучила все литовские сыры вдоль и поперек.единственный вегетарианский сыр''Dziugas'' -все другие сычужные


*Пожалуйста читайте внимательно то что я написала над названиями сыров. От куда такая инфа? Ну многие эти сыры как например Тильзитер используют в кафе "ГАНГА" для пиццы в Москве. Вы представляете сколько нужно тогда убить телят чтобы потом сворачивать натуральным сычугом сыр??? да телят столько не хватит - поэтому на фабриках используют МИКРОБИОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ сычуг - он не берётся из желудка телят - А так же у меня есть много продвинутых преданных которые готовят на кухне Божеств и для гуру - которые разобрали сыры вдоль и поперек*

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Тильзитер используют в кафе "ГАНГА" для пиццы в Москве. Вы представляете сколько нужно тогда убить телят чтобы потом сворачивать натуральным сычугом сыр??? да телят столько не хватит - поэтому на фабриках используют МИКРОБИОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ сычуг - он не берётся из желудка телят - А так же у меня есть много продвинутых преданных которые готовят на кухне Божеств и для гуру - которые разобрали сыры вдоль и поперек[/B]


к сожалению с этим проблем нет,убивают  телят полно.а то,что в кафе Ганга что-то дают-для меня это не аргумент.

преданные в Литве специально прозванивали все сыродельные фабрики-так вот единственный вегетрианский,это ''Dziugas''
к тому же по стандартам Евросоюза на этикетке должно быть подробно указано-что например молокосвертывающий фермент вегетарианского или невегетарианского происхождения-а не просто обозначить его загадочными буквами.я в достаточной мере влладею литовским,чтобы прочитать состав сыра.не думаю,что в кафе '' Ганга'' преданные знают литовский.между прочим,это достаточно распространенный ''миф'' среди российских преданных,что литовские сыры вегетарианские..

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> к сожалению с этим проблем нет,убивают  телят полно.а то,что в кафе Ганга что-то дают-для меня это не аргумент.
> 
> .между прочим,это достаточно распространенный ''миф'' среди российских преданных,что литовские сыры вегетарианские..


Честно сказать я ни разу этого мифа не слышал. Но тут же по русски дается состав. А эти не понятные буквы и цифры можно в таблице посмотреть. http://immunologia.ru/1-spe.html

http://www.goodsmatrix.ru/goods/4770337046069.html

ЖИРНЫЙ ПОЛУТВЕРДЫЙ СЫЧУЖНЫЙ СЫР «СВАЛЯ», 350Г

молоко коровье, закваски бактериальные молочнокислые, ферментные молокосвертывающие препараты не животного происхождения, соль поваренная пищевая, отвердитель Е509, консервант Е251, пищевой краситель Е160b

Е509 - Calcium Chloride  Хлорид кальция

Хлори́д ка́льция, CaCl2 — кальциевая соль соляной кислоты. Зарегистрирован в качестве пищевой добавки E509. Считается безвредным (как добавка).

Е251 - Sodium Nitrate    Нитрат натрия

Нитрат натрия (NaNO3, натриевая селитра, нитрат соды, Натрий азотнокислотный) — натриевая соль азотной кислоты. Бесцветные ромбоэдрические или тригональные кристаллы.

Е160b -  Annatto, Bixin, Norbixin   Аннато, биксин, норбиксин

Би́кса орелья́на, или Аннато (лат. Bíxa orellána) — кустарник или маленькое дерево, происходящее из тропических областей американского континента; вид рода Бикса семейства Биксовые. Оно также культивируется в Юго-Восточной Азии, куда было интродуцировано испанцами в семнадцатом веке. Растение стало известно благодаря красному пигменту, содержащемуся в семенах и широко используемому как пищевой краситель, альтернативный аналогичным синтетическим средствам. Краситель получается путём экстракции его из семян и используется в порошкообразной или пастообразной форме.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

повторюсь-в оригинальных сырах производимых в Литве-не указан вегетарианский сычуг.
российским импортерам и производителям я не особо доверяю.если уж пихают сычуг в творог,йогурты-то почему сычуга вдруг для сыра не хватит??

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> повторюсь-в оригинальных сырах производимых в Литве-не указан вегетарианский сычуг.
> российским импортерам и производителям я не особо доверяю.если уж пихают сычуг в творог,йогурты-то почему сычуга вдруг для сыра не хватит??


Да. Скорее всего это не оригинальный сыр, а произведен в России по другой технологии с неживотным сычугом. Конечно в идеале в магазинах вообще лучше ничего не покупать, только так можно однозначно решить вопрос недоверия производителям. Сахар с костями животных, мука с перемолотыми крысами, йогурты с желатином, молоко с рыбьим жиром и тд. Как тут проверишь? Никак. Только на вкус. 

Иногда, когда нужно сделать пиццу для гостей, мы берем такие сыры и в нашем супермаркете на упаковках всегда написано какой сычуг, животного происхождения или микробиологического. Например на всех сортах твердых сыров из Белоруссии написано - фермент животного происхождения. А немецкие или финские сыры - обычно с искусственным сычугом. Многие российские производители твердого сыра тоже перешли на ферменты Fromase® TL  и Milase. Я интересовался этим вопросом, интересный момент что для иудеев сыр с животным сычугом является некошерным, так как фактически это смесь молока и мяса, что категорически запрещено Ветхим Заветом. Поэтому несколько химических фирм за последние десятилетия разработали свои заменители сычуга и утверждают что 60 % сыра во всем мире сейчас производится с искусственными сычугами.    

Но опять таки лучше панира из свежего домашнего молока ничего нет, в отличие от магазинной химии. Поэтому лучше особо не увлекаться магазинными продуктами.

"*Сычуг, сычужный фермент* - вырабатывается из желудка телят (кроме случаев, когда указано, что фермент растительный, микробактериальный или микробиальный – все эти разновидности подходят для вегетарианцев). Без сычужного фермента не обходится большинство сыров, некоторые виды творога. В сметанах и йогуртах он отсутствует (но там может быть желатин). Осторожнее следует быть и в том случае, если написано: “химозин” или “реннин” – оба бывают как неживотного, так и животного происхождения. Если указано: “Бактериальная закваска” или “Кисломолочная закваска” – это вегетарианский ингредиент.

Из сыров, сделанных без сычуга или с помощью неживотного сычужного фермента, на момент 2010 г. в продаже есть Oltermanni, Адыгейский сыр (Гиагинского завода, но некоторые другие заводы используют животный сычуг в производстве Адыгейского сыра). Можно найти и другие бессычужные сыры – читайте внимательно этикетки.
Примеры названий сычужных ферментов неживотного происхождения: “Milase”, “Meito Microbial Rennet” (MR), Fromase®, Maxilact®, Suparen®.

Дешевые сливочные масла: в некоторых дешевых сливочных маслах, некоторых спредах, миксах и маргаринах, в магазинном топленом масле может присутствовать тюлений или рыбий жир.
Поэтому на цене сливочного масла экономить не стоит, а топленое лучше делать самостоятельно.
Избегайте продуктов под названием “масло легкое”, “облегченное”, “мягкое”, “особое”, “специальное”, “комбинированное”, “городское”.

Пепсин – ингредиент животного происхождения. Запомнить легко по ассоциации с общенародным словом “Пепси”. Если же на упаковке оговорено, что пепсин микробиальный, значит, он неживотного происхождения."

*Fromase*

"Разработка микробных коагулянтов доведена до такого состояния, что их сыродельные свойства сравнимы со свойствами, полученными при использовании других типов коагулянтов и их можно использовать с полным доверием. Так, например, в Нидерландах был получен сыр «Гауда» зрелостью 12-18 месяцев, который по классификации соответствовал качеству сыра изготовленного с использованием животного сычужного фермента высокого качества.
 Широкое применение фермента Fromase® TL  при изготовлении сыра «Чеддер» в Великобритании показало, что созревший сыр имеет хорошее развитие вкуса и структуры, без признаков горечи. Сыр «Эмменталь» 8-месячной зрелости, изготовленный в Германии с помощью фермента Fromase® TL, по качеству был даже выше, чем сыр, изготовленный с животным сычужным ферментом.
В Германии 80% сыров выпускается на ферменте Fromase® TL ."


Все невегетарианские добавки Е в этой статье:

http://vperedi.ru/archives/50

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> преданные в Литве специально прозванивали все сыродельные фабрики


А когда это было? Все меняется... Сейчас вот даже "Российский" сыр появился вегетарианский.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да вот я зимой там была-как раз Новый год пришелся на экадаши,мы думали чтобы такое приготовить,разговор о сыре зашел..
хотя да-все может менятся.просто помню на старом еще форуме говорили о каком-то продукте-на русском состав вегетарианский,потом как вчитались в английский вариант-оказалось там какая-то бяка...
при случае вчитаюсь в оригинальный текст на сыре в магазине.хотя там букаффки меленькие..

фома неверующий йа.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> к сожалению с этим проблем нет,убивают  телят полно.а то,что в кафе Ганга что-то дают-для меня это не аргумент.
> 
> преданные в Литве специально прозванивали все сыродельные фабрики-так вот единственный вегетрианский,это ''Dziugas''
> к тому же по стандартам Евросоюза на этикетке должно быть подробно указано-что например молокосвертывающий фермент вегетарианского или невегетарианского происхождения-а не просто обозначить его загадочными буквами.я в достаточной мере влладею литовским,чтобы прочитать состав сыра.не думаю,что в кафе '' Ганга'' преданные знают литовский.между прочим,это достаточно распространенный ''миф'' среди российских преданных,что литовские сыры вегетарианские..


Слово *Микробиологический*  не обозначен на этикетке загадочными буквами. Если пишут МИКРОБИОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ СЫЧУГ - то это ясно что свернут сыр не животными ферментами.В составе сыра пишут довольно подробно и без загадок. Я не понимаю матаджи к чему Вы клоните - если в Литве нету нормальных сыров - тогда делайте панир мы то живем в большом городе. Если то что дают в кафе Ганга для вас не аргумент то тогда обязательно зайдите в него по приезда в Москву - кафе относится к храму.Для меня они остаются большим аргументом.  И никаких мифов среди российских преданных не ходят - везде есть сыры и вегеторианские и нет.


трактовка Вену Гопала дас на счет сыра "СВАЛЯ" там есть  и ссылка на товар. И я этот сыр покупала и сама тоже видела. ЖИРНЫЙ ПОЛУТВЕРДЫЙ СЫЧУЖНЫЙ СЫР «СВАЛЯ», 350Г

молоко коровье, закваски бактериальные молочнокислые, *ферментные молокосвертывающие препараты не животного происхождения*, соль поваренная пищевая, отвердитель Е509, консервант Е251, пищевой краситель Е160b  Тут написано русскими буквами ферментные молокосвертывающие препараты не животного происхождения. Я так понимаю что НЕ животного происхождения это сыр без наличия животных. Евросоюз должен быть спокоен.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> А когда это было? Все меняется... Сейчас вот даже "Российский" сыр появился вегетарианский.


согласна)))раньше вообще ничего не было- ну на счет Российского мы знаем только без сычуга именно сделан в г. Углич....подскажите а ещё какой сыр "РОССИЙСКИЙ" вегетарианский - а то у нас их штук наверное 5-6 на рынке.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> подскажите а ещё какой сыр "РОССИЙСКИЙ" вегетарианский - а то у нас их штук наверное 5-6 на рынке.


Торговая марка: Milken Mite
Изготовитель фасованного продукта: ООО "ПиР-ПАК"
Адрес производства: Московская обл., Ленинский р-н, совхоз им. Ленина, Центральная усадьба. Тел.:+7(495)287-44-40

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

В своё время я очень долго изучал этот предмет. У меня было большое сомнение по поводу надписи microbial rennet, что означало микробиологический сычуг. Для меня это был абсурд. но потом узнал, что пепсин тоже на английском часто называют реннет. То есть это фактически не микробиологический сычуг, а микробиололгический пепсин. а потом я увидел статью в одном журнале по молочной промышленности, это была большая статья о свойствах сыра и применении новых синтетических ферментов. Они оказались ничем не хуже животных и дешевле. Их позиционировали, как то, что позволить избавить сыроделов от зависимости от мясной промышленности, в том числе от дефицита сырья. В общем то же самое, о чём говорил Вену-гопал. Я сомневаюсь, что предприятия будут обманывать, указывая в описании ложные данные. По крайней мере сейчас на многих сырах написано - фермент животного происхождения, а на многих - неживотного (или микробиологического) происхождения. Так что я предпочитаю читать этикетку.
Хотя на некоторых сырах вообще не пишут об этом. (это - возможно, так как можно не указывать в перечне ингредиентов продукт, содержащийся в очень малых количествах). Такие предпочитаю не брать.
На йогуртах всегда пишут добавки, например желатин. в натуральных йогуртах (просто йогурт, без всяких фруктов) я таких добавок не встречал. Йогурт вообще лучше делать самому, взяв для начала в виде закваски такой натуральный йогурт. Получается лучше магазинного.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Торговая марка: Milken Mite
> Изготовитель фасованного продукта: ООО "ПиР-ПАК"
> Адрес производства: Московская обл., Ленинский р-н, совхоз им. Ленина, Центральная усадьба. Тел.:+7(495)287-44-40


спасибо большое. взяла на заметку)))

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> В своё время я очень долго изучал этот предмет. У меня было большое сомнение по поводу надписи microbial rennet, что означало микробиологический сычуг. Для меня это был абсурд. но потом узнал, что пепсин тоже на английском часто называют реннет. То есть это фактически не микробиологический сычуг, а микробиололгический пепсин. а потом я увидел статью в одном журнале по молочной промышленности, это была большая статья о свойствах сыра и применении новых синтетических ферментов. Они оказались ничем не хуже животных и дешевле. Их позиционировали, как то, что позволить избавить сыроделов от зависимости от мясной промышленности, в том числе от дефицита сырья. В общем то же самое, о чём говорил Вену-гопал. Я сомневаюсь, что предприятия будут обманывать, указывая в описании ложные данные. По крайней мере сейчас на многих сырах написано - фермент животного происхождения, а на многих - неживотного (или микробиологического) происхождения. Так что я предпочитаю читать этикетку.
> Хотя на некоторых сырах вообще не пишут об этом. (это - возможно, так как можно не указывать в перечне ингредиентов продукт, содержащийся в очень малых количествах). Такие предпочитаю не брать.
> На йогуртах всегда пишут добавки, например желатин. в натуральных йогуртах (просто йогурт, без всяких фруктов) я таких добавок не встречал. Йогурт вообще лучше делать самому, взяв для начала в виде закваски такой натуральный йогурт. Получается лучше магазинного.


Правильно - лучше всегда читать этикетку - Так держать )))а лучше самим готовить и сыр - творог  и йогурт - вкуснее этого нет ничего. А те этикетки где не написано ничего и чем свернули  (если есть сомнения) лучше не покупать....

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> фома неверующий йа.


Вы абсолютно правы, доверяй, но проверяй. Осторожность в том что мы предлагаем Божествам и потом кушаем, никогда лишней не будет.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Я не понимаю матаджи к чему Вы клоните - если в Литве нету нормальных сыров - тогда делайте панир мы то живем в большом городе.


я о том,что состав на русском языке может отличатся от настоящего состава на языке производителя-я уже писала об этом.
 на самом деле-это в России нет сыров.в Литве только панира несколько сортов в магазине,а сколько видов творожных бессычужных сыров-это вы даже не представляете...эх,у меня прям ностальгия..

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> я о том,что состав на русском языке может отличатся от настоящего состава на языке производителя-я уже писала об этом.
>  на самом деле-это в России нет сыров.в Литве только панира несколько сортов в магазине,а сколько видов творожных бессычужных сыров-это вы даже не представляете...эх,у меня прям ностальгия..


Прощай Россия - держись  Литва.......я переезжаю))))))))

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

В Ольтермани так и написано, что молокосвертывающий фермент НЕЖИВОТНОГО происхождения

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В Ольтермани так и написано, что молокосвертывающий фермент НЕЖИВОТНОГО происхождения


Не всегда. Иногда (редко) встречается Ольтермани с животным сычугом.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Прощай Россия - держись  Литва.......я переезжаю))))))))


кроме шуток-если когда-нибудь появится такая возможность-обязательно съездийте! :smilies: )там ТААААКИЕ фестивали!!!!а природа какая!!озера с чистейшей водой,леса хвойные..

----------


## Anna

На мой взгляд, проблема сычуга не столь сложна, сколь проблема *свиного жира* в некоторых видах творога, сметаны, сгущенки. 

Если про сычуг и его происхождение часто пишут, то "свинью" подкладывают исподтишка, в составе не указывают. К тому же, сычуг и пепсин присутствуют в молочных продуктах в маленькой дозе, а вот свиной жир, когда им доводят творог или сметану до нужной жирности, будет присутствовать уже в большем количестве.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> кроме шуток-если когда-нибудь появится такая возможность-обязательно съездийте!)там ТААААКИЕ фестивали!!!!а природа какая!!озера с чистейшей водой,леса хвойные..


Я на фестивалях была несколько раз - с недавних времен на накопленные лакшми я ездию только в два места которые приносят мне огромную пользу -  это Святая дхама и дача. Но очень хочу на Польский тур с Индрадьюмной махараджем.  :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> На мой взгляд, проблема сычуга не столь сложна, сколь проблема *свиного жира* в некоторых видах творога, сметаны, сгущенки. 
> 
> Если про сычуг и его происхождение часто пишут, то "свинью" подкладывают исподтишка, в составе не указывают. К тому же, сычуг и пепсин присутствуют в молочных продуктах в маленькой дозе, а вот свиной жир, когда им доводят творог или сметану до нужной жирности, будет присутствовать уже в большем количестве.


Есть опыт как распознать визуально например на твороге???)))Делитесь скорее......

----------


## Anna

> Есть опыт как распознать визуально например на твороге?


Это, пожалуй, все равно что пытаться визуально распознать наличие сычуга в твороге. 

Поэтому способ решения - либо покупать творог жирности 0%, либо делать его самостоятельно из молока или простокваши. 
Сметану можно заменить густой простоквашей, йогуртом домашнего приготовления. 
Сгущенку легко сварить из молока.

----------


## SlavaSG

> А сколько мы съедаем живых существ, невидимых нам просто жуть.


особенно во сне  :smilies: 
а вечером комары хоть на улицу не выходи  :sed:

----------


## Anna

> Поэтому способ решения - либо покупать творог жирности 0%, либо делать его самостоятельно из молока или простокваши. 
> Сметану можно заменить густой простоквашей, йогуртом домашнего приготовления. 
> Сгущенку легко сварить из молока.


Что касается того, как избежать свиного жира в твороге и пр. молочных продуктах, есть еще один вариант - покупать белорусское. Там строже соблюдают ГОСТ и, если и подложат свинью, то прямо укажут это в списке ингредиентов.

----------


## Ivan

> арбузов, в которые для созревания вкалывают мочу





> В арбузы, насколько мне известно, вкалывают селитру калиевую.


Про то что вкалывают мочу абсолютный бред и про то что вкалывают селитру тоже, есть такое удобрение называется "Мочевина", азотное удобрение, амиачная селитра, знаю точно ее активно использовали при выращивании лука и бахчевых культур, лук такой огромный и со светлой шелухой, арбузы без надреза сложно определить, а по надрезу белые волокнистые полосы свидетельствуют об активном использовании селитры. Мочевина содержится и в моче людей и животных, поэтому бомжи "пахнут" аммиаком или нашатырем.



> Примеры названий сычужных ферментов неживотного происхождения: “Milase”, “Meito Microbial Rennet” (MR), Fromase®, Maxilact®, Suparen®.


недавно заказал фермент "Meito", да сказали что не содержит никаких компонентов животного происхождения, прислали маленькие пакетики 1 гр. на 100 литров молока, в инструкции написано куча предостережений от вдыхания и попадания на кожу и прочее и описаны действия в таких случаях. Вот теперь думаю как делать сыр как делить 1 гр. порошка.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> недавно заказал фермент "Meito", да сказали что не содержит никаких компонентов животного происхождения, прислали маленькие пакетики 1 гр. на 100 литров молока, в инструкции написано куча предостережений от вдыхания и попадания на кожу и прочее и описаны действия в таких случаях. Вот теперь думаю как делать сыр как делить 1 гр. порошка.


А адресом не поделитесь-где заказали?и стоит сколько?а делить....если он не сворачивается в воде-тогда в 100 мл воды растворить,набрать в большой шприц-и там по делениям видно будет..но скорее всего так нельзя.тогда аккуратно высыпать порошок в маленькую прозрачную коробочку-и на кончике ножа брать..

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Вот к Вашему вниманию предлагаю икру... из морских водорослей. Содержит йод и серебро.Она есть во многих супермаркетах - но я обычно её беру в магазине Джаганатх.  :mig:

----------


## Anna

Насчет икры процитирую статью специалиста:

*О «вегетарианской икре»…* 
Или для тех, кто привязан к её вкусу 

В настоящей статье я хочу поделиться с истинными вегетарианцами секретами так называемой «вегетарианской» черной и красной икры, которую нам предлагает пищевая промышленность в различных вариантах, но суть у них одна: 
*этот продукт содержит убиенные добавки животного происхождения и вредные для здоровья Ешки.* 

Взята наугад любая «икра», которая претендует называться вегетарианской. Давайте вместе проанализируем ее состав. 

1. Наличие добавок животного происхождения, полученных путём убийства животных. 
Производитель указывает, что в состав продукта входит «Приправа со вкусом и ароматом красной или черной икры», и дальше не расшифровывает, из чего эта добавка состоит. По закону производитель обязан указывать весь состав продукта. Если это добросовестный производитель, то ему нечего скрывать, и он старается в перечень состава продукта включить всё, вплоть до каждой специи. 
В данном же случае присутствуют пространные формулировки типа «Приправа со вкусом и ароматом красной или черной икры», что не разъясняет её состав, а ещё более его завуалирует. Но эта приправа из чего-то же состоит… И что это такое может быть? 

Только специалист может квалифицированно пояснить, что скрывается за такими хитрыми формулировками. 
Проверка на органолептические качества показывает, что эта приправа и весь продукт имеют вкус рыбы. Как технолог рыбного производства, утверждаю, что 
- по ГОСТУ вкус рыбы в любой икре – как рыбьей, так и в вегетарианской, вообще не должен присутствовать. 
В промышленных масштабах производители извелкают вкус рыбы из отходов технологического производства морепродуктов на рыбозаводах. Технология простая: некондиционная рыба сельдевых пород и хиротонин панцирей ракообразных превращается в эмульсию, высушивается и используется для приготовления рассола, который затем используется как «Приправа со вкусом и ароматом красной или черной икры» при обработке готовых желатиновых шариков икры. 
Таким образом, в «вегетарианскую икру» добавляются компоненты животного происхождения: желатин животный, водная эмульсия сельдевых пород рыб и хиротонин ракообразных. 

2. Наличие консервантов и загустителей. 
Е110, Е124, Е211 (бензоат натрия) относятся к опасным и ракообразующим добавкам (см. стр.234 «Ведической кулинарии для современных хозяек»). 
Современной наукой их воздействие на организм не изучено. 
Здесь по ссылке http://prodobavki.com/modules.php?na...article_id=123 вы найдёте перечень добавок, не рекомендованных С.Петербургским экологическим союзом. 
Е202 (сорбат калия) по тем же источникам относится к консервантам, вызывающим аллергии и псевдоаллергии. 
Е 401 (альгинат натрия) - его воздействие на организм также не изучено. 
Е412 (камедь гуара или гуаран) – стабилизатор-загуститель или вещество-структуратор (придаёт водной фазе вязкую длинную текстуру). 
«Экстракт морской водоросли» означает, что это спиртовая вытяжка. 

Таким образом, для строгих вегетарианцев, а также для ценителей своего здоровья и здоровья своих близких, я бы сказал, что этот продукт для употребления в пищу противопоказан! 

Разнобарский Вячеслав Геннадьевич-физик ядерщик. 
Вторая специальность - биолог–ихтиолог 

Более 25 лет работы с осетровыми породами рыб, специалист в области аквакультуры осетровых, принимал участие в восстановлении осетровых популяций рыб по программе ЮНЕСКО в Исламской республике Иран, Азербайджан, Норвегия.

----------


## Нараяна дас

> Вот к Вашему вниманию предлагаю икру... из морских водорослей. Содержит йод и серебро.Она есть во многих супермаркетах - но я обычно её беру в магазине Джаганатх.


Одно небольшое НО: насколько я помню, там в составе есть невегетарианский Е, кажется, 385.

Эта же фирма выпускает "икру красную и черную" из морских водорослей, но она содержит в своем составе рыбий жир, хотя на упаковке это не указано (к "Тайне океана" это не относится", там его нет). Я уточнял состав у представителя фирмы.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

На тему сыра Ольтермани

Читаю состав

Сыр Oltermanni 55% 500г. 
Производитель: АО "Валио", Финляндия. 
Состав продукта: пастеризованное молоко, бакконцентрат на основе 
молочнокислых бактерий, *молокосвертывающий препарат неживотного 
происхождения химозин*, поваренная соль, отвердитель. 
Без консервантов. Без лактозы. 
Энергетическая ценность - 400 ккал. 
Пищевая ценность в 100г продукта: белки - 23г; жиры - 34г из насыщенных 
жирных кислот 18,7г; углеводы - 0г; соль - 1,4г; кальций - 710мг.

Нахожу в Вике
"Реннин *(химозин)* — фермент из класса гидролаз, который вырабатывается в желудочных железах млекопитающих, в том числе человека. У жвачных животных вырабатывается железами сычуга (4-го отдела желудка), отсюда одно из его тривиальных названий — сычужный фермент. "

Обман?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *молокосвертывающий препарат неживотного 
> происхождения химозин*


Бывает микробиологический (неживотного происхождения), бывает из телят (животного происхождения). Называется одинаково - сычужный фермент (химозин и др. названия).

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Одно небольшое НО: насколько я помню, там в составе есть невегетарианский Е, кажется, 385.
> 
> Эта же фирма выпускает "икру красную и черную" из морских водорослей, но она содержит в своем составе рыбий жир, хотя на упаковке это не указано (к "Тайне океана" это не относится", там его нет). Я уточнял состав у представителя фирмы.


Ну так вроде я и показала фотографию "ТАЙНА ОКЕАНА" еще мы берем икру которую изготавливает фирма "МАЛИКА"

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Я ПРО ДАННУЮ ИКРУ "ТАЙНА ОКЕАНА" ИЛИ ФИРМЫ "МАЛИКА" про другие фирмы не говорю - потому что икра там не совсем чистая.....Если что то есть у вас по данному вопросу - напишите пожалуйста )))

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Насчет икры процитирую статью специалиста:
> 
> *О «вегетарианской икре»…* 
> Или для тех, кто привязан к её вкусу ...
> 
> Разнобарский Вячеслав Геннадьевич-физик ядерщик. 
> Вторая специальность - биолог–ихтиолог.


Спасибо большое Анна за ваше сообщение. Побольше бы таких материалов, где приводится мнение специалистов. Они помогают ориентировать в сложном мире пищевой промышленности. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Anton N

Харе Кришна!

Дали мне на днях наводку на молочные магазины Избёнка http://izbenka.msk.ru
Решил им написать про сычуг, и вот их ответ:
Сыр Адыгейский готовят без использования сычужного фермента.
В сыре Российском, Мологе, Сулугуни, Брынзе он присутствует или может
присутствовать.
В творогах также либо присутствует, либо может присутствовать по
усмотрению производителя.
Мазилка, так как она сделана на основе творога, тоже содержит в себе фермент.
Так же попадают зерненый творог, крем творожный, масса со сливками, запеканка.

с уважением, Мария Зверева
отдел по работе с клиентами
проект  "Избёнка"

Кто-нибудь там закупается? Каково мнение? Я взял молоко, йогурт и топленое масло на пробу первый раз. Все очень даже понравилось.
Только почти все магазы у них посреди мясных рядов, ужасы((

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Сыр Адыгейский готовят без использования сычужного фермента.
> В сыре Российском, Мологе, Сулугуни, Брынзе он присутствует или может
> присутствовать.


Надо было еще спросить, какой именно сычужный фермент они используют, т.к. он бывает вегетарианский и не вегетарианский.

----------


## Anton N

Конечно, я и спрашивал именно о сычуге животного происхождения.

----------


## Александра

А мне совсем не нравится эта икра.К тому же там столько соли, что мама не горюй.
На вкус на настоящую не похожа, только тем что соленая и все

----------


## Александра

На счет сыров.
Покупала сыр Косичка и сыр Адыгейский "Зимаречье". В общем там неоднократно попадалась металлическая стружка. Так что осторожнее, дорогие преданные, так и желудок не долго раскроить.
ХАре Кришна!!!!!!!!!!!чтобы этого не случилось!"

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

Уважаемые преданные, жители гор. Краснодара и гости Кубанской столицы. В нашем городе по адресу ул. Красная,
д. 170, в магазине экопродуктов " Ваше здоровье" продаются молочные продукты от моих коров, содержащихся по вай-
шнавским принципам. Вся продукция изготавливается по высоким стандартам чистоты и пригодна для предложения
Божествам. В составе молочных продуктов полностью отсутствуют какие-либо добавки, консерванты, сухое молоко,
загустители и т.д. и т.п.
  Содержание коров и производство молока также соответствует требованиям Директивы Евросоюза 889\2008 "Об-
щеевропейское соглашение по органической ( organik ) сельхозпродукции". Узнать нашу продукцию можно по стек-
лянной таре и надписи на этикетке "производитель: Милостивый Михаил Николаевич". Дополнительную информацию
можно получить на сайте www.dairyriver.siteedit.su.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Уважаемые преданные, жители гор. Краснодара и гости Кубанской столицы. В нашем городе по адресу ул. Красная,
> д. 170, в магазине экопродуктов " Ваше здоровье" продаются молочные продукты от моих коров, содержащихся по вай-
> шнавским принципам. Вся продукция изготавливается по высоким стандартам чистоты и пригодна для предложения
> Божествам. В составе молочных продуктов полностью отсутствуют какие-либо добавки, консерванты, сухое молоко,
> загустители и т.д. и т.п.
>   Содержание коров и производство молока также соответствует требованиям Директивы Евросоюза 889\2008 "Об-
> щеевропейское соглашение по органической ( organik ) сельхозпродукции". Узнать нашу продукцию можно по стек-
> лянной таре и надписи на этикетке "производитель: Милостивый Михаил Николаевич". Дополнительную информацию
> можно получить на сайте www.dairyriver.siteedit.su.


 :good:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
> 
> На тему сыра Ольтермани
> 
> Читаю состав
> 
> Сыр Oltermanni 55% 500г. 
> Производитель: АО "Валио", Финляндия. 
> Состав продукта: пастеризованное молоко, бакконцентрат на основе 
> ...


Я слышала, что добывают сычуг из желудка телят, не убивая их, а, как в войну у детей кровь брали, берут прокалывают живот у теленка и вводят иглу, высасывающую фермент. Кончно, такоие телята здоровыми не вырастут, поэтому их потом убивают...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Уважаемые преданные, жители гор. Краснодара и гости Кубанской столицы. В нашем городе по адресу ул. Красная,
> д. 170, в магазине экопродуктов " Ваше здоровье" продаются молочные продукты от моих коров, содержащихся по вай-
> шнавским принципам. Вся продукция изготавливается по высоким стандартам чистоты и пригодна для предложения
> Божествам. В составе молочных продуктов полностью отсутствуют какие-либо добавки, консерванты, сухое молоко,
> загустители и т.д. и т.п.
>   Содержание коров и производство молока также соответствует требованиям Директивы Евросоюза 889\2008 "Об-
> щеевропейское соглашение по органической ( organik ) сельхозпродукции". Узнать нашу продукцию можно по стек-
> лянной таре и надписи на этикетке "производитель: Милостивый Михаил Николаевич". Дополнительную информацию
> можно получить на сайте www.dairyriver.siteedit.su.


Харе Кришна. 

Будьте добры, вы могли бы цены написать, на всю продукцию? если непосредственно у вас покупать, скажем, машина с какой-нибудь ятры (региона) закупает. У нас в ятру одно время привозили сыр откуда-то с юга, типа адыгейского, наверное от вас. 

Цены в магазине тоже интересны. 

И насколько большое стадо у вас? Т.е. интересно, это вообще реально - организовать поставки от ваших коров для преданных в другие регионы? 
Сухое молоко вы могли бы поставлять?







> Проводится платный курс обучения системе питания в соответствии с патентом РФ «Способ оздоровления организма человека».           
> 
>     Эта система питания кардинально отличается  от всего того, что предлагается вниманию современного человека. Это новинка, объясняющая оставленный без внимания природный закон сохранения здоровья. Система питания обладает мощной силой воздействия на организм и не только легко справляется с такими «безнадежными» болезнями как рак,  СПИД, сахарный диабет и пр., но и гарантирует отсутствие их рецидива до конца долгих лет жизни.


А вот это не очень... медики не уважают такие утверждения... что "легко справляется" с подобным... т.е. для таких утверждений нужны по-моему, десятки, если не сотни исцелившихся больных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я так понимаю, вы ищете способы сделать содержание стада более рентабельным, поэтому еще и доп. платные курсы... То есть я ценами на ваше молоко не просто так интересуюсь. Хотелось бы понять, насколько вообще нам реально пить "преданское" молоко. Вместе с тем, преданные в Англии пошли таким путем, что продают молоко своего бренда "ахимса милк" очень дорого.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я слышала, что добывают сычуг из желудка телят, не убивая их


Еще где-то здесь писали, что химозин бывает химический, тогда указывают на сыре "молокосвертывающий препарат неживотного происхождения химозин".

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

Уважаемая матаджи. Отвечаю на Ваши вопросы. Цены на молпродукты на октябрь 2011 в магазине: молоко цельное 3,7% жира 1 литр-165 руб; молоко нежирное 1% 1 литр-65 руб; йогурт 1% 1кг.-200 руб.(расфасован по 0,5 кг.);
творог 5% жира 1кг.-375 руб.(фасовка 0,4 кг.); сметана 20% жира 1 кг.-475 руб.(фасовка 0,2 кг.);масло сливочное
82% жира 1 кг.-700 руб.(фасовка 0,3 кг.); масло топленое 100% жира 1 литр-900 руб.(фасовка 0,5 л.) Сыр и сухое
молоко мы не производим. Стадо не большое. Поставки в другие регионы пока не реальны.
    Из "десятков и сотен исцелившихся" кто-то должен быть все-таки первым. А во вторых мое утверждение основано
полностью и только на утверждениях Священных Писаний и не зависят от количества исцелившихся.
    Содержание моих коров рентабельно и не нуждается в платных курсах.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Большое спасибо за ответ. 



> Стадо не большое. Поставки в другие регионы пока не реальны.


Радует, что пока. Может быть, вы расширитесь, будете делать сухое молоко, его перевозить далеко можно, или же ваших коров покупать преданные будут. Но у вас главный плюс - это теплый климат, а это невоспроизводимо для других. Будем надеяться, что любые коровы обрастают в зиму шестью и могут пастить зимой. Может быть и доживем до того, что в других областях будут вайшьи вдохновляться и подобные хоз-ва основывать.

Я напишу свое главное впечатление от темы. 

Если сделать цену высокой, а не продавать молоко дешево, то труд по содержанию коров вполне может быть основой нормальной жизни для грихастх (прибыль - это основа нормальной жизни грихастх), такой, чтобы чтобы дети в город не сбегали. Все-таки нормальная денежная компенсация повышает шанс. Что молоко можно продавать, это в книгах Прабхупады можно прочесть, что жители Вриндаваны были богаты, так как содержали большие стада, у них было много гхи и т.д. Я так понимаю, что "городские" жители, Двараки, например, все-таки у "деревенских" молочку-то и покупали. 

Вывод уважаемой Прабхавати деви даси, что нормальная еда достается только тем, кто ее собственноручно вырастит, я еще приму (скажем, дачи сейчас все-таки многие горожане могут себе позволить, да и выезжать  на природу необходимо раз неделю и раз в год летом). Это гуманное утверждение. А вот насчет молока не могу согласиться. Ведь не будет такого, что все грихастхи (причем и присоединяющиеся благодаря проповеди в городе люди) будут переезжать в села, да еще в глубинку... потому что иначе местные воруют коров... Все-таки это не для всех грихастх. По-моему, горожане вполне могут участвовать в поддержании коров Кришны и просто покупая молочку от преданных, и так свою жизнь очищать и благословлять.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Уважаемый Гададхар Пандит дас, насчет второй части (излечение), даже не знаю, может быть и не стоило об этом начинать говорить в этой теме. 

На счет СПИДА и диабета я еще соглашусь, так как предпосылки для этих болезней исчезают у тех, кто начинает жить по Священным Писаниям, скажем так. Правда, насчет диабета тоже не уверена, но возможно. А вот от рака довольно много преданных по всему миру умирает. И вот только вчера читала, что основатель Apple С.Джобс, богатейший человек, умер о рака только потому, что отказался от традиционного лечения и занялся альтернативным, хотя при его диагнозе при лечением традиционными методами - 100% выживаемость. Т.е. утверждения про альтернативное излечение от рака всегда выглядят легковесными. Не хотелось бы, чтобы впечатление от вашего сайта портилось.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Это молочные продукты от наших коров. Сыр без сычуга. Научила его готовить меня жена Панду прабху, Вайкунтхаприя матаджи. 
 Готовится в домашних условиях. В крупных масштабах невыгодно, т.к. требует большого количества молока при большом выходе жирной сыворотки, в которой остается некоторое количество белка, который невозможно изъять. К тому же при холодной дождливой погоде молоко пасущихся коров меняет кислотность, она увеличивается. Тогда при приготовлении сыра нужно увеличивать пропорцию молока в два раза. Иначе сыр получается хрупкий и белый, а не желтый, типа российского. 
 На крупных производствах эти проблемы решают просто: добавляют сычуг. Тогда выход продукции намного больше и уже точно сыр твердый получается. Ну а в угоду потребителю можно написать, что сычуг неживотного происхождения или еще что-нибудь... Главное - чтобы покупали. 
 Я пишу главным образом для тех, кто желает изменить свой образ жизни, но пока не может в силу различных обстоятельств. Для тех же, кого устраивает его городская жизнь, мои посты будут бесполезны и, возможно, вызовут раздражение. Прошу извинения за беспокойства.
 Общины нужно организовывать сообща, поэтапно. Кто-то уже готов переехать, а кто-то еще остается в городе, но помогает оттуда. И не только тем, что просто покупает молоко преданных. 

 Молоко - это удивительный продукт! Оно может быть свежим в естественных условиях только несколько часов или сутки +- несколько часов. Как бы хорошо посуда не была вымыта и ошпарена, оно киснет. И получается новый вид молочного продукта - простокваша. 
 Чтобы доставить его покупателю в город, с молоком нужно сделать что-то неестественное, что убивает его. Либо быстро охладить, заморозить, либо добавки какие-нибудь всыпать, влить ... антибиотики, например... 
 Понимая это, понимаешь, что в городе невозможно в принципе раздобыть свежее живое молоко. И это Господь так устроил. Может Он поэтому и во Вриндаване игры Свои устраивает? Там ведь вайшьи живут и коров держат... (шутка)
 И если мы хотим Господа в свое сердце привлечь, то нам меняться надо, а не приспосабливаться...
 выискивая на огромной помойке пищевого рынка что-то съедобное: сыр без сычуга, икру вегетарианскую, овощи без нитратов и пестицидов, ....
 Мы ведь хотим САМОЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ, САМОЕ КРАСИВОЕ... И сами провоцируем производителя обманывать нас, потому что САМОЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ - это прямо с грядки, прямо из вымени, прямо из печки... И это невозможно доставить за много километров от того места, где оно было произведено. 
 И еще одна ошибка.
 Мы хотим расширять производство, увеличивать прибыль... А в крупных масштабах качество продукции неизбежно падает. 
 Например, при выращивании какого-то одного вида растений на большой площади, так называемой монокультуре, растения не могут накопить такого же разнообразия питательных веществ, как при выращивании на небольших площадях. Следовательно, и питательность другая будет.
 Поэтому, наверное, люди прошлого дольше жили. Они трудились сами, и были уверены, что они едят, не надеясь на "авось", на честность производителя.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Понимая это, понимаешь, что в городе невозможно в принципе раздобыть свежее живое молоко. И это Господь так устроил. Может Он поэтому и во Вриндаване игры Свои устраивает? Там ведь вайшьи живут и коров держат...


Да везде Кришна Свои игры устраивает. Не было бы Двараки, - не было бы випраламбхи. 

Жители городов и во времена Кришны пили нормальное свежее молоко, и позже. Вы преувеличиваете, зачем-то.  
К нам и сейчас в бойлерах-термосах привозят отличное деревенское молоко (процентов 10 наверное, с 5 л молока получается больше 500 мл сливок). В холодильнике оно остается еще 2 дня свежим. Я сама и творог, и йогурт делаю. 




> И если мы хотим Господа в свое сердце привлечь, то нам меняться надо, а не приспосабливаться...


Вот вы действительно пишете так, что это задевает тех, кто не собирается переезжать. Звучит так: вы в городе приспосабливаетесь, а это плохо. Вот зачем переезжать первоклассному врачу, ставшему преданным, например? Откуда такое мнение, что только деревенский стиль жизни - нормальный для преданных? По большому счету, нет разницы, где жить в материальном мире вообще. Достаточно соблюдать баланс и отдыхать от города, и то только тем, у кого экология неблагоприятная. Есть много хороших мест для жизни и в городе. Есть дачи. На рынке и овощи хорошие можно найти, это не такая большая проблема. 

Меня этот вопрос волнует только с той точки зрения, как у преданных все будет позже. И такое экстремальное мнение, что хорошее молоко будет доступно только для тех, кто сам коров держит, мне не нравится. Вы знаете ценность молока, что без молока преданным никак, - так зачем так писать... По-моему, правильнее говорить так, что каждый занимается своим делом. 

Иначе можно в ответ сказать, например "лучшие мед. услуги будут только для тех, кто в городе живет". У нас на самом краю мегаполиса - огромная областная клиническая больница, куда едут за помощью все жители области. Никому в голову не придет сказать - вам, деревенским,  недоступно лучшее, что может медицина предоставить. Все, что правильно организовано, все работает. 

Все специалисты в какой-то области просто объединяются, чтобы лучше делать свою работу, лучше служить обществу в целом. Зачем утверждать, что нормальное молоко - исключение и только горстке деревенских преданных оно будет доступно... По-моему, гораздо продуктивнее не какой-то такой непонятный сепаратизм и исключительность, а развитие настроения служения другим. Хотя бы на словах, если в вашем хозяйстве, например, мало работников, и не получается так много молока, что на продажу достаточно остается... 

А может быть, и вообще в холодном климате не дают коровы достаточно много молока, как в теплом? И вообще нет смысла надеяться на перспективность "безубойных" ферм в холодной России, если только для самих работников, да на кучку городских помощников молока будет хватать... 

.........................................................

Кстати, почему сыр должен быть обязательно желтым, не поняла. 
Ну белый и хрупкий, и пусть, - понятно ведь, что молоко разнится от сезона и условий. 
Адыгейский сыр белый и мягкий, и раскупается преданными "на ура", вместо панира.

----------


## Гададхар Пандит дас

> Уважаемый Гададхар Пандит дас, насчет второй части (излечение), даже не знаю, может быть и не стоило об этом начинать говорить в этой теме. 
> 
> На счет СПИДА и диабета я еще соглашусь, так как предпосылки для этих болезней исчезают у тех, кто начинает жить по Священным Писаниям, скажем так. Правда, насчет диабета тоже не уверена, но возможно. А вот от рака довольно много преданных по всему миру умирает. И вот только вчера читала, что основатель Apple С.Джобс, богатейший человек, умер о рака только потому, что отказался от традиционного лечения и занялся альтернативным, хотя при его диагнозе при лечением традиционными методами - 100% выживаемость. Т.е. утверждения про альтернативное излечение от рака всегда выглядят легковесными. Не хотелось бы, чтобы впечатление от вашего сайта портилось.


    Уважаемая матаджи, могу только повториться, что аргументы "десятки и сотни исцелившихся" или
"многие преданные умирают от рака" являются количественными и играют плохую роль так как не
переходят в хорошее качество. Например, в Ману-самхите говорится, что мнение одного знатока Вед
важнее мнения даже 100000 невежд. Поэтому множество умерших преданных говорит лишь об отсутствии понимания точного смысла слов Шри Кришны в стихах Б.-Гиты 17.8-17.10: что "пища в гуне
благости увеличивает продолжительность жизни, прибавляет сил и здоровья..." Поэтому мои утверждения остаются в силе и я полностью отвечаю за свои слова.
     А насчет молочки Вы правы: не нужно всем переезжать в деревню,

 так как выполнение вышеупомянутых стихов БГ при кормлении коров кардинально меняет качество, вкус и срок хранения
молочки. 15 суток без всяких консервантов и без пастеризации при температуре +4...+6 градусов-
таковы мои гарантии. За это время можно довести из Краснодара, например, в Питер и спокойно про-
дать без нарушения законов.
     Здоровье коров, людей и всех живых существ зависит от выполнения закона описанного в этих
трех стихах, хотя для усиления впечатления могу привести еще несколько сотен стихов из других
Шастр.

----------


## lokaram das

> И если мы хотим Господа в свое сердце привлечь, то нам меняться надо, а не приспосабливаться...


Неужели таки больше никак Господа в своё сердце не привлечь? Кроме как в деревню переехать и завести корову. Это на самом деле, как пишет матаджи Raja Kumari, расстраивает. Такое отношение преданных, что моё служение - самое важное. Кто поёт киртан - говорит что только так можно заслужить расположение Господа, если мы будет петь 24 часа в сутки, кто распространяет книги говорит что это самое важное, и кто не делает этого, тот никогда не достигнет цели, те, кто живёт в деревне, говорит что всё нужно бросить и туда уехать, потому что Шрила Прабхупада только об этом и пишет в своих книгах. Неужели нельзя признать что каждый преданный хорош на своём месте.

----------


## Александра

Да, вот мой муж тоже так говорит: Где родился, там и пригодился.
Многие люди уезжают, и преданные в том числе, в город побольше, не только в деревню. В города где есть храм уже, много преданных, все готово. А если мы сейчас все уедем из маленьких городков, кто тогда там будет поддерживать чистую духовную атмосферу и проповедовать??Может мы и родились там, где родились, чтобы сделать что то именно здесь.Ведь преданные раскиданы по всех Землен не просто так)))

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> . 
> Вот вы действительно пишете так, что это задевает тех, кто не собирается переезжать. Звучит так: вы в городе приспосабливаетесь, а это плохо. Вот зачем переезжать первоклассному врачу, ставшему преданным, например? Откуда такое мнение, что только деревенский стиль жизни - нормальный для преданных? По большому счету, нет разницы, где жить в материальном мире вообще. Достаточно соблюдать баланс и отдыхать от города, и то только тем, у кого экология неблагоприятная.


Мои посты, как я уже писала, но в другой теме, предназначены в основном для тех, у кого есть желание поменять свой образ жизни. А для тех, кто не хочет, возможны беспокойства. Извините. Но я пишу то, что понимаю, что осознала, что чувствую. И не могу врать в угоду чувствам тех, кто хочет сохранить свое привычное положение. Это положение все равно изменится. Скоро или не скоро, это вопрос времени. Лучше сейчас добровольно поменять его, чем потом придется вынужденно это сделать, когда демоническая цивилизация капитально разрушаться будет. Многие святые предсказывали, в том числе и вайшнавские, что очень скоро вера людей (и преданных) в эту цивилизацию разрушится. Тогда будут большие страдания, их можно избежать, если уже сейчас начать прикладывать усилия. Это закон кармы. 
И не деревенский стиль жизни нормален для преданного, а стиль жизни без греховной деятельности. В городе прямо или косвенно преданный будет замешан в греховной деятельности, а это служит препятствием в его духовной жизни. В общине на земле легче несравнимо ... И воспевать можно круглые сутки... совмещая с трудовой деятельностью... И в город выезжать лишь на проповедь, а не постоянно там жить, а выезжать для отдыха. Экология в любом городе плохая. Потому что там населения много. Есть ведический подсчет (его Панду прабху знает, он мне говорил), что в городе должно проживать не больше ... (не помню точно цифру, поэтому не буду врать) То есть наши города намного превышают эту цифру. Отсюда и еще проблемы...
Но выбирает каждый сам. Я не хочу задевать никого, все преданные дороги. Но мне так жаль, так хочется уберечь вас от страданий. Каждый на своем месте... Но может кому-то уже пора пришла его поменять? Не все же являются активными проповедниками, 24 часа в сутки отдающими проповеди? 
 Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы в городах оставались только храмы с активными проповедниками (брахмачари и санньяси), а семейные жили в общинах, показывая пример правильного образа жизни. (Интервью на ферме в Миссисипи). И благодаря проповеди в храмах новые преданные созревали для переезда из города, где они жили обособленно, в общество преданных, где они могли бы более успешно прогрессировать.
 
Знакомство Шьямы с телочкой Аштакой. Через пару лет она с мамой решили переехать на ферму...

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

У желтого сыра цена большая, чем у белого. И затрат тоже больше. Например, в белый гхи не ложится, расход молока меньший....трудоемкость меньше. Поэтому, если неудача вышла, то придется дешевле продавать, а затрат больше.

----------


## lokaram das

> Многие святые предсказывали, в том числе и вайшнавские, что очень скоро вера людей (и преданных) в эту цивилизацию разрушится.


У меня уже давно вера в эту цивилизацию разрушилась. Хорошо что я живу в обществе преданных и верю в Бога.




> В городе прямо или косвенно преданный будет замешан в греховной деятельности,


Это как?




> И воспевать можно круглые сутки... совмещая с трудовой деятельностью


 :good: 




> Каждый на своем месте... Но может кому-то уже пора пришла его поменять?


Ну так кто хотел уже поменяли.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Это как?


На одной из тем писал кто-то из преданных (я искала, чтобы ссылку сделать, не нашла), как в городе деятельность прямо или косвенно связана с грехом. Там учитываются и машины с выхлопными газами, и то, что ты транспортом общественным пользуешься... На земле этого несравнимо меньше. ...Если мы используем все эти вещи для себя, то и последствия тоже на нас ложатся, это угра карма.
 Эта тема называется вегетарианские продукты. Я бы хотела разместить, как сыр желтый делается. Если хотите, почитайте, посмотрите. У нас многие меня спрашивают, как его делать. И сами тоже делают. 
                Сыр твердый без сычуга.
 
В бак заливается простокваша и ставится на вытопленную печь. Через несколько часов, или наутро, если печь топили вечером, молоко створожилось и при открывании крышки мы видим поднявшийся творог. Его нужно процедить и отжать через марлю. В городских условиях можно делать на газу на водяной бане или просто на небольшом огне. Для сыра творог желательно делать пожестче. 
 
В кипящее молоко всыпаем творог, молоко сразу же желтеет, как видно на фото. Потом варим, помешивая деревянной лопаточкой. Варим до тех пор, пока вынутый кусочек творожка при скатывании его в колбаску и попытке растянуть в стороны будет упругий, тянется как резиночка или жвачка. Главное, чтобы не разваливался, если мы пробуем его разорвать. Это главный момент!
 
 Потом процеживаем все через марлю, положенную на сито. Выскребаем кастрюлю. Пока вареный творог стекает, берем эмалированную миску (если у вас есть что-то лучшее, то можно глубокую сковородку) и кладем туда немного гхи, или сливочного масла. Некоторые используют подсолнечное, но я тут прочитала в теме "на чем лучше жарить...", что на сливочном лучше не жарить, а от подсолнечного у меня лично изжога, поэтому я чаще использую гхи. Но на фотке я беру свежевзбитое сливочное. После этого форума я беру только гхи.  

Аа, вот тут я беру гхи из банки. Примерно две столовые ложки. Растапливаю их на плите. Сейчас можно обжарить специи, по желанию. Но больше популярен без специй.
 
Массу из марли вываливаем в миску с гхи. Вот тут нужна осторожность, чтобы масло не разбрызгалось и творог мимо не упал.
 
Ставим на горячую плиту, сразу же добавляем соль, соду, можно специи, которые не нуждаются в обжаривании (по желанию). Обжариваем, ПОСТОЯННО помешивая лопаточкой! Сначала масса от соды увеличится в объеме, потом чуть уменьшится. Когда начнет сильно прилипать к лопатке, - можно снимать с огня и расфасовывать. Это нужно делать с горячей массой.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Продолжаю.
 
Матаджи Джая Радхе учится готовить сыр, помогает мне. Вдвоем в четыре руки удобнее. Две руки держат стаканчик, в котором одноразовый пакетик, за края, чтобы прилипающий горячий сыр не стянул края пакетика вниз. Другие две руки (мои) нагружают стаканчик плотно сырной массой. Затем пакетик завязывается и прижимается чем-нибудь тяжелым. (доской с грузиком, или, если сыр в кастрюле, тарелкой с грузом.

А вот еще одна помощница - Шьяма, которая гостила у меня летом. Она так любит помогать во всем-всем!
Сыр можно формировать в стаканчики, в мисочки, в кастрюлю (будет один большой сыр), в квадратную коробочку (тогда его удобно отправлять по почте), во что угодно, только чтобы вынимать было удобно. Но фотку с сырочками я выше размещала, второй раз нельзя. 

Вот какой сыр может дать корова-мать.
 Кому интересно, могу рассказать, как готовить мороженое без желатина и всяких Е... в домашних условиях. Хлеб. Панир. 
                             Рецепт сыра.
Из 25 литров молока получается 3.5 - 4 кг творога. 
3.5 кг творога варить в 5 литрах молока.
Обжаривать в двух ст. ложках гхи.
Соли - 3 чайные ложки с горкой.
Соды -2 чайные ложки без горки.
Специи, сушеная зелень - по желанию.
Количество молока нужно увеличить, если не получается "резиночка". Иначе сыр может не получиться.
Пробуйте, на здоровье.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Шрила Прабхупада:
But every man should produce his own food. That is Vedic culture. You get a piece of land and produce your family"s foodstuff.
Но каждый человек мог бы производить себе еду. Это ведическая культура. Вы берете кусок земли и производите пропитание для своей семьи.
Женева, Июнь 6, 1974, лекция по Бхагават Гите 13.35.

Май 2009, Володя прабху, брахмачари из Украины, приехавший к нам по совету Дханешвары прабху, учится пахать сохой на волах Балу и Муни. Я веду волов.

----------


## Александра

> *вегетарианские сыры с ненатуральным, МИКРОБИОЛОГИЧЕСКИМ  сычугом..Импортные сыры чаще изготавливают без сычуга, с помощью микробиотики, например микробиологический заменитель сычужного фермента Milase, который производится посредством ферментации Rhizomucor miehei (не генетически модифицированные грибы)Сычужный сыр означает, что способ его приготовления такой же, как и с натуральным сычугом, но в процессе приготовления был использован ненатуральный заменитель.главное читать состав
> на многих сырах сычужный фермент Chy-max позиционируется как микробиологический.
> 
> 1. Виола плавленный
> 2. адыгейский( читайте состав некоторый с добавлением сычуга)
> 3. российский производство г. УГЛИЧ
> 4. Сыр Строльх 55% с фисташками 
> 5. Тильзитер( сливочный) мой любимый
> 6. Козий сыр Эксцелент с перцем
> ...


Вот стало интересно про первый пункт-сыр Виола.
От куда информация, что там нет сычуга? Очень люблю плавленный сыр, хожу в магазин и смотрю с тоской на него, вспоминаю, что преданные что- то там писали что его можно. Но всегда сомнение берет вверх.
Ведь на пачке написан состав:сыры, ...и т.д.А что за сыры не написано.Может там в перемешку и с сычугом и без сычуга и твердые и мягкие...Почему решили что Виола от Валио и тем более плавленый можно?

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Вот стало интересно про первый пункт-сыр Виола.
> От куда информация, что там нет сычуга? Очень люблю плавленный сыр, хожу в магазин и смотрю с тоской на него, вспоминаю, что преданные что- то там писали что его можно. Но всегда сомнение берет вверх.
> Ведь на пачке написан состав:сыры, ...и т.д.А что за сыры не написано.Может там в перемешку и с сычугом и без сычуга и твердые и мягкие...Почему решили что Виола от Валио и тем более плавленый можно?




Для производства плавленого сыра Виола используются специальные сорта твёрдого сыра, производимые копманией Valio. При приготовлении этого плавленого сыра используется только натуральные молочные продукты сыр и сливочное масло (сыр Виола не содержит каких либо молочных заменителей типа маргарина или растительного масла).Валио эта фирма производит много сыров которые не содержат животные жиры и т.д (пример как Ольтерманни и т.д)Плавленый сыр Viola производится из твердых и полутвердых сыров (эдам, тильзит, эмменталь), сливочного масла и сухого молока. Все ингредиенты в составе этого сыра являются натуральными и соответствуют всем российским, европейским и корпоративным стандартам качества. Каждый из продуктов, который является ингредиентом сыра Viola, в свою очередь производится из экологически чистого молока, без добавления растительных жиров. 
*Если у вас есть факты что этот сыр нельзя есть то обязательно напишите нам - потому что многие преданные его едят . Я не директор этой фирмы и не могу сказать 100%. Я могу дать 100% только за панир который я делаю сама. *

----------


## Александра

Я просто такая сомневающаяся вечно.
На многих сайтах написано что его можно вегетарианцам, кроме творожных виол.
Но мне вот такая мысль в голову пришла.
У Валио куча сыров и наверняка они сыр Виола плавленный готовят из остатков или не остатков своих же сыров и нигде не закупают.
И это хорошо, так как у них почти весь сыр на микробиотическом ферменте.
Но как на счет того, что ходит слух, что Ольтермани бывает и сычужный.
Мне вот такая мысль пришла, а вдруг они плавленный сыр делают из смеси разных сыров своих, и туда попадает естественно все:и сычужное и не сычужное сырное???
Что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Крем-сыр BUKO 70%, натуральный. производство Arla Foods amba, Дания

Состав: обезжиренное молоко, коровьи сливки, соль, молочнокислая культура (йогуртовая)

Импортер и дистрибутер на территории РФ
ООО "Арла Фудс Артис"

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Мы можем быть полностью уверены только в тех продуктах, которые произвели, вырастили сами,... что в них нет сычуга, нет пестицидов, другой "химии"... Но нам не хочется кардинально менять свою жизнь, и поэтому мы продолжаем искать на рынке хоть что-то съедобное... вместо того, чтобы задуматься, что скоро для нас там вообще ничего не будет и это обман производителей, что там без сычуга или без "химии"....
  Шрила Прабхупада давно подсказал, что делать.
 "...Весь экономический вопрос может быть решен. ... Но каждому человеку следовало бы производить еду для себя. Это Ведическая культура. Вы берете кусок земли и производите пропитание для своей семьи."
Женева, Июнь 6, 1974, лекция по БГ 13.35.
 Только делать это нужно сообща с единомышленниками. Один в поле - не воин.

----------


## SlavaSG

Одно из проявлений Кали Юги, это бегство людей из больших городов в леса, так как жизнь в городах становится трудной. Жить в маленьком посёлке я бы тоже не отказался  :smilies:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Есть смысл менять худшее на лучшее. Пока в городах еще терпимо, - не побегут... И еще знать надо, куда бежать... Бежать куда глаза глядят в лес или поселок - нет смысла. Большую Кали Югу на маленькую менять нет смысла....
Бежать надо вместе в заранее подготовленное место... где тебя ждут... (коровы, молоко, теплая баня, ДРУЗЬЯ....)
 
Наши брахмачарьи развлекаются... обмазывая друг друга коровьим навозом... Лечебные грязи.... Может это тоже послужило причиной того, что теперь Петю прабху стали звать Прахлад прабху? (Он получил инициацию)
(шутка)

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Прабхавати деви даси
*



> Но нам не хочется кардинально менять свою жизнь, и поэтому мы продолжаем искать на рынке хоть что-то съедобное... вместо того, чтобы задуматься,


Существуют различные обстоятельства кроме "не хочется". У меня, к примеру с июня по октябрь контактная аллергия на растения, в этом году уже дошло до отека квинке. Мне тоже ехать жить в деревню?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Сочувствую. Вам, наверное, лучше не ехать.
Но ведь такие сложные проблемы не у всех.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Нет ничего вкуснее панира приготовленного вашими руками))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Одно из проявлений Кали Юги, это бегство людей из больших городов в леса, так как жизнь в городах становится трудной. Жить в маленьком посёлке я бы тоже не отказался


Пока почему-то наблюдается обратная картина - большинство людей стремятся в города.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Пока почему-то наблюдается обратная картина - большинство людей стремятся в города.


Ну пока да, картина иная  :smilies: 
пока есть ресурсы и налоги не столь высоки

----------


## Александра

http://www.povarenok.ru/recipes/show/30840/
вот как сыр плавленный дома сделать

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Пока почему-то наблюдается обратная картина - большинство людей стремятся в города.


В один .В Москву.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В один .В Москву.


В Питер тоже. Даже к нам в Псков иногда из области переезжают.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Если вспомнить историю, то тенденция переселения из деревень в города возникла для того, чтобы у развивающихся фабрикантов была дешевая рабочая сила, наемные рабочие. Для этого стала вестись пропаганда, что в городе жизнь счастливее, чем в деревне. И велась она среди молодежи. С тех пор это и продолжается. В деревнях специально устроили так, чтобы невозможно было быть самодостаточными (в нашей стране - запрещали держать лошадей, например, выращивать самим зерно, а брать это в колхозе за трудодни, и т.д...., в Англии - скупались земли, разоряли мелких фермеров...).

----------


## Анджи

Состав яблока в Е:

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Я тут узнала у авторитетных преданных на счет плавленного сыра Viola

в составе написано: сыры, соли плавители, и т.д. 
эти сыры делают из отходов производства и старых просроченных сыров. разных сортов.
Есть этот сыр нельзя.

----------


## Вита

Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Преданные, подскажите, пожалуйста, какой можно покупать творог. Желательно, названия торговых марок. Какой творог покупаете Вы? Спасибо.

----------


## Александра

у нас есть молочный завод в городе и я покупаю творог на развес их производства

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Есть этот сыр нельзя.


Дак то всё надо в топку .Неужели производитель хорошее  продаст?фигушки.Им бы подешемше сырьё,и подороже сбагрить....

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Мы можем быть полностью уверены только в тех продуктах, которые произвели, вырастили сами,... что в них нет сычуга, нет пестицидов, другой "химии"...


поменьше химии,но всё же есть.С дождичком выпадет,с других мест ветерком принесёт...С грунтовыми водами и пр....
Нет чистоты полной,увы.
Тут только если проповедовать заодно,люди чтоб менялись и не строили греховных систем ,загаживающих природу.

----------


## Вита

> у нас есть молочный завод в городе и я покупаю творог на развес их производства


Неужели нет ни одной общедоступной марки творога, которую можно было бы купить в обычном магазине?
Я буду очень благодарна если кто-нибудь поможет решить эту проблему. 
А насчет покупать на развес, то там тем более не указывается состав. Откуда Вы знаете, что это вегетарианский творог?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если Вы хотите иметь гарантии, то это только самой делать творог из настоящего молока от знакомой коровы.
К сожалению :sed:

----------


## Anna

Творог очень легко сделать самостоятельно за 15-20 минут. Если же у вас нет даже 15-20 минут, берите магазинный без сычуга в составе. Ранее на офруме поднимали тему и про свиной жир в твороге, поэтому самодельный все же лучше.

Что касается панира, то Адыгейский сыр производства Гиагинского завода. Если он не соленый, его можно раскрошить - получится творог.

----------


## Sophie Lachetti

А что Вы скажите по поводу происхождения хлорида кальция (Е 509)?
Дело в том, что на некоторых сайтах он причислен к разряду животных добавок (правда без обоснования), а на многих сайтах - к растительным/химическим  добавкам....
Чему верить?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Неорганическая химия 7 класс средней школы.Кальций плюс соляная кислота получается хлори́д ка́льция, CaCl2.Где здесь животные добавки?В промышленных масштабах хлорид кальция получают как побочный продукт в производстве соды.

----------


## DmitriyIv

Можно ли сделать Сухое молоко в домашних условиях?

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

> В Ольтермани так и написано, что молокосвертывающий фермент НЕЖИВОТНОГО происхождения





> Не всегда. Иногда (редко) встречается Ольтермани с животным сычугом.


Упаковка 250гр. и упаковка с нарезкой (~грамм 100-150) - без сычуга, а большой цилиндрический батон (думаю приблизительно 2 кг.) в вакуумной прозрачной плёнке - с сычугом! Этот батон в супермаркете на продажу не выкладывают, его режут на куски и продают на развес, а на супермаркетовской наклейке с составом может быть ошибочно написано что он без сычуга. Поэтому нужно брать Ольтермани в фирменной заводской упаковке, чтоб быть уверенным на 100%.



> А сколько мы съедаем живых существ, невидимых нам просто жуть.


1) С этим ничего нельзя поделать.
2) Они сами влетают в рот (если речь о микробах/бактериях в воздухе), можно сказать - это их воля (в любом случае, нет нашего намерения их кушать).
3) Не факт что они умирают от попадания в наш пищевой тракт. Более того, они могут быть агрессивны по отношению к нашему организму, а на паразитов/агрессоров ахимса не распространяется (вроде верно сказал?)
Поэтому этот случай не должен рассматриваться как (не дай бог) оправдание поедания продуктов насилия и убийства.

----------


## Anna

Слова специалистов о невегетарианских жирах в "сливочном масле":

Михаил Ливачев:

Предприятий, ныне производящих фальсификаты сливочного масла, 364. 
По криминализации масложировая отрасль стоит на втором месте после ликеро-водочной промышленности. 

Особенно популярными в последние два-три года стали ЖИРЫ МОРСКИХ МЛЕКОПИТАЮЩИХ И РЫБ.


Владимир Лагинов:

Cейчас идет подмена самого молочного жира в сливочном масле. 

В результате само название "сливочное" просто не причем. 

Кокосовое, пальмовое, ТЮЛЕНЬЕ - любое, только не сливочное. Себестоимость, разумеется, снижается в несколько раз. 

Названий стало очень много, но, по сути, мы имеем дело с комбинированными жирами, которые по своему существу представляют собой: 

- либо композиции растительных жиров, 
- либо животного жира с РЫБЬИМИ жирами и т.п. 
- либо сливочного масла с растительными жирами, 
- животного жира с растительными жирами, 

Если поверить, что весь выпускаемый сегодня продукт действительно сливочное масло, то на его производство просто не должно хватать производимого в стране молока.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> Слова специалистов о невегетарианских жирах в "сливочном масле":
> 
> Михаил Ливачев:
> 
> Предприятий, ныне производящих фальсификаты сливочного масла, 364. 
> По криминализации масложировая отрасль стоит на втором месте после ликеро-водочной промышленности. 
> 
> Особенно популярными в последние два-три года стали ЖИРЫ МОРСКИХ МЛЕКОПИТАЮЩИХ И РЫБ.
> 
> ...


Дак это естественно...
считайте с начала перестроечных времен 90-х годов у нас общество трансформировалось в чисто потребительско-наживное, 
любой ценой - нажива одним днём, а что будет завтра мало кого волнует.
Думают - закрылись в квартире за железной дверью и думают что всё обойдет стороной, моя хата с краю.
Ни кому в голову не приходит что за это придется рано или поздно отвечать по "полной программе".
Что посеешь, то и пожнешь. 
Это справедливо не только на физическом плане, но также и на моральном и ментальном планах.

На счет сливочного масла  - да и не только а в обще всего молочного продающего в супермаркетах:
Мой опыт - в Москве с времен проживания здесь с 2004 года, 
мне в супермаркетах/магазинах практически ни разу не удалось встретить натуральное сливочное масло - разница ощущается заметно с маслом которое я беру на рынке у частника фермера примерно по 400-500 Руб. за кг и любым из супермаркета/магазина, даже самым дорогим с максимальным сроком хранения 14 дней "Вологодским" якобы без консервантов.
Когда делаю топлёное масло Гхи - то после остывания разница ощущается на языке, в магазинах явно смесь импортных маргаринов и каких то полимеров эмульгаторов, с ароматизаторами имитирующих аромат сливочного масла.

Так что приходится использовать здоровые альтернативы содержащие в себе Саттву: 
уже как несколько лет приспособился к мегаполису - делаю в блэндере кунжутное молочко с мёдом, так же из миндаля + вода + мёд + специи, зимой в морозы делаю и из кедровых орешков в блэнедере с водой мёдом и специями.

----------


## Vrndavan_das (BVG)

Всё-таки неплохие масла есть
это вологодское,
А также финское и норвежское.
Масло Анкор лучше не брать, там много добавок.
Проще всего перетопить масло - тогда сразу понятно, сколько в нём белков, сколько воды и вообще есть ли в нём сливочное масло. Если масла нет, то при перетапливании белого остатка (молочный белок и лактоза) не образуется вообще. и запах сразу чувствуется при перетапливании.

= 



> Слова специалистов о невегетарианских жирах в "сливочном масле":
> 
> Михаил Ливачев:
> 
> Предприятий, ныне производящих фальсификаты сливочного масла, 364. 
> По криминализации масложировая отрасль стоит на втором месте после ликеро-водочной промышленности. 
> 
> Особенно популярными в последние два-три года стали ЖИРЫ МОРСКИХ МЛЕКОПИТАЮЩИХ И РЫБ.
> 
> ...

----------


## Дмитрий Шкурин

Хотите сказать что мы на тюлене-рыбной диете все тут сидим?  :nono:

----------


## baladasa

в основном на пальмовом масле

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Боже, какой ужас! Если нам и правда под видом вегетарианских продуктов продают вегетарианское с добавками мяса -
то... как сказал один человек - расстрелять их всех надо...

Хотя одно радует. Если уж мясоеды так переживают за наше здоровье, что мы должны есть мясо...
то как раз за счет этих всех "мясных добавок" у нас этого недостатка животных продуктов уж точно не будет...

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

По милости Господа Кришны и Разумом Господа Брамы, Отца нашего и конструктора этой вселенной, тело запрограмировано так, что оно как бы само по себе растет, стареет, от негативных факторов болеет, а от положительных исцеляется. Да, это так. Но в тоже время преданный Господа может не просто плыть по течению, подвергаясь влиянию всеразличных факторов без участия воли и сознания, а ОСОЗНАННО, СИЛОЙ РАЗУМА, СЛОВ И МЫСЛИ влиять на процессы происходящие в теле. Некоторые считают, что став вегетарианцем и отказавшись от вредных привычек они не будут болеть, но это не так. Да, быть вегетарианцем, это важный шаг на пути духовного совершенствования и здоровья, но этого недостаточно. Примеров больных вегетарианцев, которые болеют и умирают в 70-80 лет, как обычные люди, весьма много. Намного важнее состояние сознания! Нужно уиться поклоняться Господу Кришне не только внешними атрибутами творения этого материального мира, но и внутренним осознанием, разумом, целенапраленными мыслями и словами.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Полезная и правильная вегетарианская еда это хорошо, она способствует чистоте и здоровью тела, но состояние сознание также оказывает воздействие на тело и здоровье. Мысли, слова и вера, - это выражение сознания (духа), а человек прежде всего не тело, а дух! Некоторые мудрецы говорят, что служение Господу Кришне духом (сознанием), даже намного важнее, чем служение внешними атрибутами (едой, обрядами, религиозными ритуалами...), потому что Господь прежде всего есть Дух (Высшее Сознание).

----------


## Юра-веда

> Боже, какой ужас! Если нам и правда под видом вегетарианских продуктов продают...


Представляю вашему вниманию, понятно объяснённую изнанку генной инженерии (проблем намного больше и они только растут; нам, в лучшем случае открывают верхушку айсберга):

----------


## Valentine

Печенье Орео и все печенья с добавлением гидрогенизированных жиров. Они могут быть натуральными и синтетическими, но в любом случае, для здоровья вредно!

----------

